# Código a usar en MPLAB en un elevador



## garapcuikas (Nov 27, 2011)

Buenas tarde, paso para ver si me pueden ayudar con un inconveniente que tengo, lo que pasa es que necesito hacer un programa en el PIC 16F887 que cumpla con una tabla de verdad que diseñe y que adjunto... Se trata de controlar un elevador,

Los datos de entrada son: SENSOR, PB, P1, P2 y P3y los datos que pretendo obtener en la salida son: Gira Derecha, Giro Izquierda, ACTIVAR  RETARDO	(0,1,2 y 3)

El sensor me va a indicar el piso en el que se encuentra el elevador. PB P1 P2 y P3 nos van a indicar a que piso quiere ir la persona. Ahora es por ello que debo controlar el giro del motor con: Giro Derecha y Giro Izquierda, para que suba o baje el ascensor y por último ACTIVAR RETARDOS de 1, 2, 3 y 4 segundo. El retardo va a depende de la distancia que va a recorrer el elevador y solamente debe de durar cierto tiempo.

Ya tengo la idea, pero como soy principiante en programación pero ya conozco la funcion de cada codigo, pero aun no se como plasmar mi tabla de verdad en un programa... Si podrian ayudarme y darme ideas de como realizar el programa se los agradeceria. Un ejemplo puede ayudarme.


----------

